
What do prison consultants do? - peter123
http://www.slate.com/id/2226288
======
mynameishere
_On Friday, November 28, 2008, Burress suffered an accidental self-inflicted
gunshot wound to the right thigh in the New York City nightclub LQ when his
Glock pistol, tucked in the waistband of his black jeans, began sliding down
his leg; apparently in reaching for the gun he inadvertently depressed the
trigger, causing the gun to fire._

Hey, Plaxico, let me be your retail consultant,

[http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss?url=search-
alias%3Daps&...](http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss?url=search-
alias%3Daps&field-keywords=gun+holster&x=0&y=0)

~~~
wmf
He shot himself and then they put him in jail? Ouch.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Presumably him shooting himself is incidental? I'd guess he was charged with
discharging a firearm without lawful purpose (or something along those lines),
endangerment, carrying a concealed weapon without a license, being a moron ...
oh scratch that last one, that's not illegal.

------
akkartik
_"Going to prison is a little bit like heading off to college. The first step
is finding an institution that's right for you. Then there's a lot of anxiety:
Who will be your roommate? Where is the library? What time does the dining
hall close? How do you make a good impression with the people in charge? Will
you make friends? A prison consultant addresses these concerns."_

PG said school was like prison (<http://paulgraham.com/nerds.html>). Now we
see that prison is like school.

------
ojbyrne
Good money for consulting - always an indication for a potential webapp.

